
Bo Burnham, from Having Panic Attacks Onstage to Making Eighth Grade - pistachiopro
http://www.vulture.com/2018/07/how-kanye-helped-bo-burnham-go-from-stand-up-to-eighth-grade.html
======
pistachiopro
The discussion of the movie Eighth Grade has some interesting reflections on
how modern kids interact with technology. At least as relevant, though, is
hearing how Burnham is trying to break through his early success and continue
to find meaning in his work.

